# Young offenders act?



## jarko (15 Jul 2004)

Ok i did 2 bad things before i turned 18 where the police was involve. How do you know if your on the young offenders act. During the 2 things i just got a ticket and once i had to pay someone for their losses, total ! But i dont know if my record was cleared when i turned 18 or am i under the young offenders thing?. Is there a way to find out or does something happen when they put you in this young offenders crap??

Please help out


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jul 2004)

I'd be more concerned about your attitude if I were you. Lets see, I was foung guilty and had to pay restitution but its" total ".
I think you might have slipped off the edge while you were rounding one of lifes learning curves.


----------



## jarko (15 Jul 2004)

I didnt go to young offenders court and wasn't charged so this means i am not in the YOA thing right?. Plus it was bullshit because the guy told me everything is fine and forgives me, then i get this bullshit in the mail, and also it wasn't a restitution fee.


----------



## jswift872 (15 Jul 2004)

i believe it is called "youth justice act"

but other then that, i say... stop saying bullshit whenever you get in trouble unless you like doing laps and like making your peers do push ups.


----------



## jarko (15 Jul 2004)

So does anyone know anything about this?? How it works?


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jul 2004)

jarko,

You're looking for legal advice from a bunch of soldiers, probably not the best place to ask your questions if you want a definitive answer.

I suggest you start with some research on line, for example:

http://www.lawyers.ca/dharris/yoaycja.htm

Then, to be absolutely sure, call one or two of the lawyers in your town that deal with young offenders and ask if they do free consultations. Even if you have to pay for an hour of the lawyer's time, you'll get a real legal answer to your questions.

Lastly, if you're wondering if any of this will effect your chances of joining the CF, go talk to a recruiter to see what the current polcies are for them. The recruiters should at least be able to tell you exactly what information you're going to need to confirm for the application process.


----------



## koach (15 Jul 2004)

Near the beginning of your processing you will be asked to complete a CF1460-Enrolment application form and one of the questions that you will be asked is "HAVE YOU BEEN EVER FOUND GUILTY OF AN OFFENSE UNDER THE YOUNG OFFENDERS ACT FOR WHICH A DISPOSITION IS STILL IN EFFECT" if you can say no to that question then it will not affect your application.

During your interview, be honest to all the questions that are asked of you.



> Lastly, if you're wondering if any of this will effect your chances of joining the CF, go talk to a recruiter to see what the current polcies are for them. The recruiters should at least be able to tell you exactly what information you're going to need to confirm for the application process.



That's the best advice as it is the recruiters job to answer these types of questions.


----------



## jarko (15 Jul 2004)

thx alot for the reply, thats just what i needed. I believe i am not in the YOA so i will just put no on my application.


----------



## jarko (15 Jul 2004)

I read at that link that you have to be charged in court (which i never was) And if you are you will have to go to rehab (Which i never went to) So i guess i am clean.


----------



## Scott (15 Jul 2004)

I don't know about your case and its merits. Let me say though that honesty is the best policy. When the CWO interviewing me asked if I had ever been let go from a job I said yes. He asked where and why. I told him it was a KFC and that I was 17 and an idiot as soon as I got some money and did not take it seriously. If I had have said that my boss was an ass or made up some other lame excuse it would have reflected badly upon me. My point: If you must disclose that you pulled some stupid stunt in your past, own up to it and try to get across to them that you have learned from it and are a better person. If you have to disclose it and say it was "bullshit" that could say to them that you haven't learned a thing from your experiences.

A good friend of mine recruits for the RCMP. He stated that they (RCMP) aren't always looking for the squeaky clean guy who has never even lit a cigarette. They don't mind a guy who wasn't "perfect" and may have fractured the occasional law or two PROVIDED that a suitable amount of time has passed and that he /she can show that they have learned from the experience and put a positive spin on it. Having said that, he did say that some offenses are not the type that are forgiven. 

Again, the bottom line is that you should be honest, they can never fault you for that.

Hope that this is helpful.

Cheers!


----------



## Torlyn (18 Jul 2004)

Hmm...  Just because you never actually went to court as a minor does not necessarily mean you were not charged and convicted under the Young Offender's Act...  As the Youth Criminal Justice Act that replaced the YOA wasn't in place until 2003, I'd image it was the YOA.  And yes, that DOES stay with you.  If they run you through a CPIC, it will still show.  If you get pulled over by the police, they still have access to that information.  While I know that police agencies are not allowed to use said information for a reason to investigate you further, (say, at a traffic stop) they will.

So, like the others have said, honestly is the best policy.  First, you need to take some responsibilty for your actions.  It sounds like you don't really understand what happened to you. Given that you were 17 at the time, I'd imagine that you do remember fully, and are just unwilling to disclose that information here, and that's fine.  Have you talked to a recruiting agent about it?  IF you haven't, I suggest to discuss the matter with your lawyer or your parents, determine what you were charged with, and whethet the "total bull****" your punishment was wasn't doled out under the Alternative Measures program.


----------



## Goober (18 Jul 2004)

The info you seek is here

http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/Y-1.5/110557.html#rid-110622


----------



## Harrier101 (24 Jul 2004)

Under the YOA, a youth record will stay on file for 5 years. PROVIDED that you are not charged with another infraction. After that time has elapsed, the record is automatically purged and is sealed. No more record,but If you are charged a second time within that 5 years, you MUST apply to have the record sealed, it will not automatically do so. And, if you break the law as an adult, while a YOA record is still in effect, your YOA record forms part of your adult record, and neither one will ever go away, you can only apply for a pardon to be entered into the file.

Also, if you have ever had a YOA record, and it was purged, and sealed, you can claim as in section 45(sub4);a young person shall be deemed not to have commited any offence to which records kept persuant to sections 40 to 44 of the YOA, and have fallen into sec45 (sub a-g and ii).

Section 45 of the YOA basically sets out what is mentioned in the first paragraph and as long as these requirements are met, you can honestly say No, you have never commited a criminal offence.


----------



## JcPrime (25 Jul 2004)

If you weren't charged in court, then you SHOULDN'T have a record. They're also very much suppose to tell you.

The Youth Criminal Justice Act is meant, like the YOA, to basically help out kids and give them a second chance. Most issue's with youths are the fault of the parents anyhow, or some other factor such as friends. In either case, they wouldn't give you a criminal record for something unless it was major and you were a danger to society(Or you had committed a multitude of offences).

In any case, if you did have a record you'd HAVE to have gone through the system in some official form. Police try to avoid sending kids through there, and you don't sound particularly troubled so it would have been a waste of money. Paying back damages and such is just a police way of punishing you without actually screwing you for several years with a record and such, and saving thousands in court fee's. 

In either case, I'm very sure you don't have a record, so don't worry. If you want to be REALLY sure, call your local police detachment, or the RCMP if that's the case, and they'll release your record information to you (I think there's like a 25$ fee).

But yes, the fact that your unsure of having a record, and you didn't go through court, means you don't. You would KNOW you have a record if you did, IE: Can't travel out of the country easily, and a bunch of other restrictions you'd have caught onto by now.

Anyway, don't flame me, I'm a criminology student graduating this year, so I do have a bit of knowledge on these things.... In any case, there is a chance I could have a fact wrong (Although I just checked a textbook to make sure), so you should indeed call and get a copy of your record. For peace of mind at the very least...

~Jeff


----------



## conqueror (3 Jun 2007)

umm i'm going to add to this.

i am currently 17 turning 18 sept 3rd. last time i was arrested was when i was 16. i had been arrested mb 3 times, once with weed, only a joint cops brought me home second time barely drunk. wrestling in the park in the snow lol. and the 3rd time i got arrested with .2 of a gram now that cops is stupid because for that little.2 of a gram he had to do a big load of paper work dumb eh? but i went to court for that .2 the lawyer even said how dumb the cop was and the judge gave me a look like ok .2 .... .2? and she shook her head as if she knew the cop was stupid. but i only had to pay 25 to a charity. so can those effect my chances on joining? i was young, young people make mistakes. i no longer smoked weed. i never done hard drugs i have only done shrooms twice and that was it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jun 2007)

conqueror said:
			
		

> umm i'm going to add to this.
> 
> i am currently 17 turning 18 sept 3rd. last time i was arrested was when i was 16. i had been arrested mb 3 times, once with weed, only a joint cops brought me home second time barely drunk. wrestling in the park in the snow lol. and the 3rd time i got arrested with .2 of a gram now that cops is stupid because for that little.2 of a gram he had to do a big load of paper work dumb eh? but i went to court for that .2 the lawyer even said how dumb the cop was and the judge gave me a look like ok .2 .... .2? and she shook her head as if she knew the cop was stupid. but i only had to pay 25 to a charity. so can those effect my chances on joining? i was young, young people make mistakes. i no longer smoked weed. i never done hard drugs i have only done shrooms twice and that was it.



conqueror, start with these sections of the Recruiting FAQ:

Criminal Record
Drug Use

And, as with all questions seeking a precise answer on personal circumstances, your best bet is a visit to the Recruiting Centre to ask them in person.


----------



## muskrat89 (3 Jun 2007)

> i got arrested with .2 of a gram now that cops is stupid because for that little.2 of a gram he had to do a big load of paper work dumb eh?



Honestly? I don't think the *cops* were dumb..

Your respect (lack of) for authority and your obvious non-belief in the value of education as noted in another thread - tell most of us that seriously, you should probably start considering another career path. That's not a slam, nor a dig. Just some words of advice from people who have seen thousands of people take a crack at the CF. After awhile, we see what what usually works, and what doesn't.

Not saying a career in the Forces will be impossible for you, but your attitudes will be a huge hurdle for you..

My 2 cents


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Not saying a career in the Forces will be impossible for you, but your attitudes will be a huge hurdle for you..
> 
> My 2 cents



My 2 cents...

With the current attitude, it's not just a hurdle he's facing...

but a big brick wall.   ;D

Conqueror,

Word up, it's time for you to wake up, and grow up.


----------



## conqueror (3 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> My 2 cents...
> 
> With the current attitude, it's not just a hurdle he's facing...
> 
> ...



judge yet ye be judged first.

u don't no me. so don't judge me.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

conqueror said:
			
		

> judge yet ye be judged first.
> 
> u don't no me. so don't judge me.



And one day you'll become wise enough to know that you will be judged based upon both your attitude, and how you present yourself vocally and in writing. I see you've already been shown to be less than honest in another thread already...your credibility here is slipping.

Done a job interview before? Life, my friend, really isn't rocket science.


----------



## conqueror (3 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And one day you'll become wise enough to know that you will be judged based upon both your attitude, and how you present yourself vocally and in writing. I see you've already been shown to be less than honest in another thread already...your credibility here is slipping.
> 
> Done a job interview before? Life, my friend, really isn't rocket science.



yes i have... and i know what i am going to say at the interview.

and yes life is somewhat like rocket science. you must have it up there in order to survive in this world. if you are a retard good luck with life on your own. 

think about it. human beings are stuck.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

conqueror said:
			
		

> yes i have... and i know what i am going to say at the interview.
> 
> and yes life is somewhat like rocket science. you must have it up there in order to survive in this world. if you are a retard good luck with life on your own.
> 
> think about it. human beings are stuck.



OK. Good luck with that.

Confirmation of my 2nd last post in this thread now confirmed. It's time for you to grow up.

Now, start using your capitalization..NOW.

Seen?

You've been warned once, start listening ...


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (3 Jun 2007)

Is this thread over now? I think the original question has been answered. Now we are just arguing.


----------



## muskrat89 (3 Jun 2007)

> Is this thread over now?



Obviously not - you saw fit to continue posting...

Seriously though - "Report to Moderator" wins far more "team player" points, than snarky comments tacked on to a deteriorating (or finished) thread.


----------



## conqueror (3 Jun 2007)

arguing gets no where. respect does.

you will never win an argument with someone younger then you. unless you have a batton


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

conqueror said:
			
		

> arguing gets no where. respect does.
> 
> you will never win an argument with someone younger then you. unless you have a batton



You should have remembered that with your "retard" post.

And....Up we go, obviously you need help at learning how to listen.


----------



## Harris (4 Jun 2007)

And with that this topic is locked.  If you have anything relevant to add we can unlock it.


----------

